# My Cat's pictures



## Adora (May 22, 2003)

Finally, I have changed my hosting, so, hopefully, you gonna see picutres.
My cat Leo is chinchilla Persian. I have adopted him from the Persian Cat Rescue several months ago.

These are his pics:










And one more:


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

**** it.... these pics are blocked at work. I'll have to look when I get home.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Gorgeous! What a handsome kitty.


----------



## Tiber (May 17, 2003)

I love how his tongue is stiking out!  so cute!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

what is a persian cat rescue? I guess what I mean is why do they have to be rescued? Is it something along the lines of greyhounds but they're for show instead of speed?

Speaking of - I love greyhounds... want to adopt one when I have a set home.


----------

